# What wine to pair with



## Sage (Oct 18, 2017)

a blasted cold..... I'm coming down with one and thinking a carboy with a long straw....


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 18, 2017)

hot mulled wine. Hey it's a week to get over it whether you take meds or not, so, warm liquids and rest.....
Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 18, 2017)

Chateau du Nyquil works well for me.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 18, 2017)

Low tannin, low sulfite, high alcohol...Zin perhaps?


----------



## FTC Wines (Oct 18, 2017)

I have a Temparnillo Port that seems to work wonders. Oh, I may be coming down with something, need to go to the winery! LOL Roy


----------



## Johnd (Oct 18, 2017)

My wife swears that Cognac makes her colds go away. I just think she's a booze-hound and pour her a glass...............


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 18, 2017)

I've noticed that whenever I go dry for a period of time, I tend to develop a cold (or maybe it's DT's, not sure). Do the mulled wine and some Zicam, should minimize the symptoms and help you sleep, a bit. No self respecting germ would stay in my temple of alcoholic delights. A beer a day keeps the doctor away (especially if there is still some viable yeast in it)!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 18, 2017)

The Hungarian cure. Dad had us do this since we were twelve or so, and it works every time..

First you strip down and take a screaming hot shower for as long as you can stand it.

The minute you get out of the shower wrap yourself up in a robe and thick blankets to trap all that moisture in heat.

Then put yourself in a nice comfy chair and slowly sip through two fingers of good strong Brandy.

Then go to bed. When you get up in the morning you'll feel much much better I guarantee it.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 18, 2017)

I take Zicam and 2X per day Airborne. Usually licks it in 48 hours. Follow up gargling/swishing with high ABV reds.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 18, 2017)

I am doing John's cure from now on. I don't think it would actually cure anything, but perhaps that is not the point!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 19, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> I am doing John's cure from now on. I don't think it would actually cure anything, but perhaps that is not the point!



That's every Sunday afternoon during football season, right?


----------



## balatonwine (Oct 19, 2017)

JohnT said:


> The Hungarian cure. .... Brandy



Pálinka, which is Hungarian fruit brandy, is the cure for everything.

Recently had to go to the hospital for an unforced injury. After being bandaged and put right, the doctor suggested I go home and drink some Pálinka. Literally subscribed from my doctor.

Pálinka -- the cure for the common cold, lacerations, cut and contusions, broken bones, consciousness....

Weeks later, when I went back for a check on how my injury was healing, I told the doctor I was not sure if the subscription helped my injury, but it sure made me feel better. 

In the USA doctors tell you to take a pill. In China, doctors stick needles in you. In Hungary, doctors suggest you drink Pálinka. Now think about this -- in which country would you prefer to live in?


----------



## JohnT (Oct 19, 2017)

balatonwine said:


> Pálinka, which is Hungarian fruit brandy, is the cure for everything.
> 
> Recently had to go to the hospital for an unforced injury. After being bandaged and put right, the doctor suggested I go home and drink some Pálinka. Literally subscribed from my doctor.
> 
> Pálinka -- the cure for the common cold, lacerations, cut and contusions, broken bones, consciousness....


 
My grandfather always had a shot of that in the morning. Said it was good for getting his heart started.

My dad was partial to apricot palinka (when he could get it) but would not turn his nose up at plum palinka. 

He always said that a single bottle of palinka and just a handful of stout Hungarian men could defeat an entire hoard of Turks. 

Dad also said.. "Take a look at most cold medicines. What do you see as the main ingredient??". He was a man of great wisdom! Rather than icky medicine, he chose something much more enjoyable. 

My favorite palinka Story - 

Frici, my second cousin who owns the winery in Lovas, makes wine and also his own palinka. The main wine he makes is an Olasz Riesling, a very light white wine. 

We were at the winery having dinner and of course, and out comes several bottles of his white. He also brought up 1 bottle of palinka which he pointed out to my brother and I while whispering "This one is for the men".

Unfortunately, both the wine and the palinka were in identical green bottles. There was no way to tell one from the other by sight. 

Enter my Aunt who was deeply engrossed in conversation. After searching the table for a non-empty bottle, she poured herself a wine glass full of what she thought was a delicate white wine. Before she could take a sip, I tried to warn her but instead of listening to me, she simply waved me off like one would do to a three year old child. 

Slightly offended, and rather than push the issue, I simply leaned back, elbowed my cousin and brother, saying "watch this". 

This is when I learned that you simply can not hold back laughter when someone's head explodes. 

What can I say? I tried to warn her.


----------



## balatonwine (Oct 19, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Enter my Aunt who was deeply engrossed in conversation. After searching the table for a non-empty bottle, she poured herself a wine glass full of what she thought was a delicate white wine. Before she could take a sip, I tried to warn her but instead of listening to me, she simply waved me off like one would do to a three year old child.



If there is one thing I learned living in Hungary, age is often considered an unquestionable seniority. Don't even bother trying to tell someone older they are wrong. Won't often end well (even when they are wrong).

Other than that ... had similar issues here myself. Luckily I am the type who likes to get a good "nose" before I drink my wine. Which prevented me from many a head explosion.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 19, 2017)

@balatonwine - I have been wanting to ask (but a bit afraid) .. Any chance that you could send me REAL Hungarian paprika?? I used to have an Austrian connection, but she no longer travels. 

The stuff you get here is not even close to the real thing.....


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 19, 2017)

It's gotta be Rock and Rye people! Not just a folklore, it works. (At least for me it has before). I've actually forgotten about it for years until right now. 
Store bought works, but homemade recipe's are better. And there are endless variations. Rye whisky, fresh fruit, rock candy, and sometimes even hot water. 
Feeling sick. A couple stiff rock and ryes after work. Good to go next morning. ----- probably even better after a scolding hot shower in your robe after sipping brandy in your favorite easy chair, which just sounds.....peaceful.


----------



## Mismost (Oct 19, 2017)

JohnT said:


> The Hungarian cure. Dad had us do this since we were twelve or so, and it works every time..
> 
> First you strip down and take a screaming hot shower for as long as you can stand it.
> 
> ...



Ditto....same thing except Bourbon and electric blanket on high. Seemed to work for Dad and my brother...me not so much, but I slept good.

I crank the hot tub up to about 103 and stay there until my wife pulls me out...helps some. As does the use of a Neti Pot or nasal irrigation system.
Hate being sick.....I really wimp out!


----------



## jgmann67 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hot toddy, rum or straight single malt whiskey. All good.


----------



## Sage (Oct 19, 2017)

So many things to try that I may not be able to see straight for weeks.....


----------



## balatonwine (Oct 20, 2017)

JohnT said:


> @balatonwine - I have been wanting to ask (but a bit afraid) .. Any chance that you could send me REAL Hungarian paprika??



Of course. But I will let my wife select it. Will PM you.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 20, 2017)

Sage said:


> So many things to try that I may not be able to see straight for weeks.....



But you'll be healthy as a horse.


----------

